# Nic Strength



## Jackson (29/4/14)

Hi

I have a question about nic strength, i've been smoking 12mg since I started, and I tried 0mg (never again 0mg)
Anyways I was wondering if I order for example 9mg nic strength will I get more flavour, I still want the throat hit and I'm use to the 12mg but I wanna taste more flavour tho, will 9mg nic give out better flavour? Just curious sometimes the 12mg burns my throat for the first 7-10 puffs then its normal awesome vaping after that

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Jackson said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question about nic strength, i've been smoking 12mg since I started, and I tried 0mg (never again 0mg)
> Anyways I was wondering if I order for example 9mg nic strength will I get more flavour, I still want the throat hit and I'm use to the 12mg but I wanna taste more flavour tho, will 9mg nic give out better flavour? Just curious sometimes the 12mg burns my throat for the first 7-10 puffs then its normal awesome vaping after that
> ...



Maybe some of the vapers with more discerning tastes will answer you but I have found that the taste of my Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice is perfect at 12mg. I find with lower nic the taste isn't quite there.

If you are looking for more flavour (and that's what I'm always after) then you need to change to a Russian 91 or a Kayfun Lite or if you want the max flavour then a REO. That will mean making your own coils etc but that is the path to Vaping Nirvana... speaking from recent experience here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

If you are not ready to go the whole making your own coils etc path then buy yourself an Aspire Nautilus atomiser... that's about the best flavour you can get out of a commercial tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackson (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are not ready to go the whole making your own coils etc path then buy yourself an Aspire Nautilus atomiser... that's about the best flavour you can get out of a commercial tank.


I was actually looking at that Nautilus, maybe I should get that, excited for new gear
I tried the 0mg nic this past weekend, papa smurf flavour, was like flavoured air, actually had a craving for a stinkie after vaping a tank of 0mg nic strength, I ended up having a camel and tasted so bad, I didnt enjoy it like I normally use to, its good tho now not actually wanting to smoke a stinkie again??


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Jackson said:


> I was actually looking at that Nautilus, maybe I should get that, excited for new gear
> I tried the 0mg nic this past weekend, papa smurf flavour, was like flavoured air, actually had a craving for a stinkie after vaping a tank of 0mg nic strength, I ended up having a camel and tasted so bad, I didnt enjoy it like I normally use to, its good tho now not actually wanting to smoke a stinkie again??



You won't be sorry with the Nautilus and you won't believe the flavor improvement!

And you have reached the point where stinkies are no longer an option... a really good place to be!


----------



## Jackson (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You won't be sorry with the Nautilus and you won't believe the flavor improvement!
> 
> And you have reached the point where stinkies are no longer an option... a really good place to be!


Felt good this past week with no stinkie smell at all, I have to thank this awesome community tho

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

Also, if possible, go for a higher PG mix - that will give more flavour and more throat hit. PG is a better flavour carrier than VG.

For me though too much PG and burn my mouth/throat, so be warned

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/4/14)

Hi Jackson

Many folk report that the throat hit is a function of the nicotine strength and the PG percentage. So to get more throat hit, you would find a juice say that has a higher PG ratio and higher nicotine content.

PG also carries the flavour better, VG on the other hand mutes the flavour a bit.

So @Derick is right in his post above.

However, I will add that each juice is different. Some manufacturers put in more flavour and others put in less. Also I have found that some flavours themselves are stronger than others. For example, Vapour Mountain's Menthol Ice is very strong flavoured. Flavours in other juices may not be that prominent.

Its really all about experimentation so you are doing the right thing.

PS: the Nautilus is very good - but the coils are quite expensive and I think it is very difficult to rebuild 
And make sure you have a decent VV/VW battery device to power it. Not sure what equipment you are on, but if you go for the Nautilus it needs a good device powering it otherwise you are not doing it justice in my view.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

True @Silver - forgot how some flavours can really give you a rough kick in the throat


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

If I remember correctly you have the Ego twist batteries, so it is VV (variable voltage). And with that the mPT2. If correct, the Nautilus will look ridiculous on your batteries. The mPT2 is a good atomizer on a VV device. If you want to go one better I would recommend the Mini Protank 3, which has dual coils and gives awesome flavour. Below is a picture of the mPT3. You can buy one here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jackson (30/4/14)

I think i'm gonna try 60/40 when I get flavour again, i've just been using vapemob for the time being because the shop I go to is a reseller which is a like few minutes away from me
To be honest tho I was looking to get a dual coil tank, I read about the flavour being better on there, I think maybe I should first get a mpt3 then I can start looking at a new battery to go with the nautilus, plus it would be better if I had two tanks for the time being

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jackson (30/4/14)

I noticed on that eciggies websites where mpt3 is available that vapour mountain is an agent for them, I guess I could maybe order the mpt3 when order eliquid from VM then, easier and quicker, I wonder if they have stock of it tho


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

Jackson said:


> I noticed on that eciggies websites where mpt3 is available that vapour mountain is an agent for them, I guess I could maybe order the mpt3 when order eliquid from VM then, easier and quicker, I wonder if they have stock of it tho



just pm @Oupa he is the owner of VM


----------



## Oupa (30/4/14)

Yip, we stock all eCiggies hardware


----------



## Jackson (9/5/14)

Finally placed my order today with VM, I think i'm gonna stick to 50/50 for the time being, ordered VM4, Peach2 Rooibos and Menthol Ice
PLus ordered a mPT3 
Sooooo Excited!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (9/5/14)

Jackson said:


> Finally placed my order today with VM, I think i'm gonna stick to 50/50 for the time being, ordered VM4, Peach2 Rooibos and Menthol Ice
> PLus ordered a mPT3
> Sooooo Excited!!!!!


Awesome, you are going to enjoy dem goodies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

